# New Polyethylene Skids Shoes from Honda



## [email protected]

From our Parts Dept.:


----------



## ZTMAN

How do I get a set Robert


----------



## Dannoman

I wonder if there is a way to modify steel shoes with some non-skid material - like a layer of thermoplastic or nylon epoxied to the bottom of the steel shoe...


----------



## drmerdp

Would you look at that. I’m glad Honda made the move to a poly option.

It’s even UHMW, instead of HDP like the aftermarket options.


----------



## bigtim1985

I wonder how long till these are available to buy online.


----------



## ThumperACC

[email protected] said:


> From our Parts Dept.:


Hallelujia :yahoo::goodjob::icon-clapping-smile

Never did like the Fall line ones but they were better than nothing. Going to like the UHMW...

Thanks for sharing Robert!

ThumperACC


----------



## drmerdp

I felt the fallines were lack luster too. Like you said, better then nothing.


----------



## [email protected]

ZTMAN said:


> How do I get a set Robert


Google the part number to find a dealer selling online, OR, use this link to find you local dealer. 

*Find A Honda Dealer*

The new shoes are in-stock a Honda warehouses, but since they were just announced, it may take a little bit of time before dealers bother to order/stock them.


----------



## tklotz

Can they be used on the Hs models?


----------



## SKT_33

Can these be ordered online? or is it only through a dealer?


----------



## [email protected]

tklotz said:


> Can they be used on the Hs models?


My data says HSS (only) but will double-check with the model engineer to see if they will fit older HS models...stand by.


----------



## [email protected]

SKT_33 said:


> Can these be ordered online? or is it only through a dealer?


Only Honda dealers sell them, but a LOT of dealers do sell online. Just Google the part number to find one...or use this link to locate your local dealer:

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## tabora

Jacks has them, but at higher than MSRP @ $59.99:

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/honda/06769v45a00

Other sites show them, but with no pricing yet. Probably have to wait a while...


----------



## SKT_33

tabora said:


> Jacks has them, but at higher than MSRP @ $59.99:
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/honda/06769v45a00
> 
> Other sites show them, but with no pricing yet. Probably have to wait a while...


Yea I did a search and saw Jacks had them but at $20 bucks more. Ill wait and see if any other online retailers get them.


----------



## Miles

Thank you, Robert! You are a wonderful resource and we are so glad you are here!


----------



## skibummin

Local dealers are asking $60-80 USD here in NE Washington for these new skid shoes.


----------



## skibummin

I was able to find them for MSRP (39.99) from CDA powersports in Couer D'Alene, ID. Should be here on Friday. They will be going on the hss1332atd that was just dropped off by the freight truck.


----------



## Brian DiSalvo

I just ordered a pair from my local John Deere dealer who is also a Honda dealer and paid 39.99 for my hss928 track unit. Any report if these are working better then stock? My rear mounted stock skids left 2 nice lite lines on the concrete sidewalk from my house to my neighbors 4 doors away, the line will weather out.


----------



## CalgaryPT

At least they are reversible! Tried to order the commercial ones last year but they are discontinued. Will try these this year. Like the idea of UHMW - kinder to concrete


----------



## ketleone

I just picked up an older HS928 that has no holes on the sides and has skids on the back only, has anyone used them on that model? I know i would have to drill holes but seeing that my brother wore down the auger housing, i definitely feel i need to put something on the side. Note: this is my first Honda and tracked snowblower.


----------



## drmerdp

I’ve drilled and installed side skids on a few HS Honda’s. But haven’t installed these particular skids on an HS.

I have the Honda UHMW skids on my HSS and they come as a very nicely put together kit complete with bolts. I would recommend them.


----------



## ketleone

drmerdp said:


> I’ve drilled and installed side skids on a few HS Honda’s. But haven’t installed these particular skids on an HS.
> 
> I have the Honda UHMW skids on my HSS and they come as a very nicely put together kit complete with bolts. I would recommend them.


Thank you very much. Since I have to drill holes anyway I can't see why these would not fit so will give them a try. Coming from my 17 year old wheeled Ariens not having skids on the side of the bucket is just strange to me especially seeing where my brother had no clue he was grinding the housing away. I will just have to figure out if i remove the back ones or just adjust the side ones so that they only prevent the side housing from touching the ground. 

I don't suppose there is a template anywhere on drillings holes? Mostly just need to figure how far from the bottom to drill. 1/2" etc. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tabora

I would do about 1/2 to 3/4 inch. The older HS blowers had the skid mounting holes about 1" up, but the HSS series holes are only up 1/2 inch or so.


----------



## ketleone

tabora said:


> I would do about 1/2 to 3/4 inch. The older HS blowers had the skid mounting holes about 1" up, but the HSS series holes are only up 1/2 inch or so.


Great, thank you. :smile2:


----------



## FLSTN

Dose anyone know for sure if these new skids will work on HS724/928/1332 models with threaded holes already in sides of auger housing ? The hole spacing is the issue... does anyone know that, or can measure spacing on new shoes and post ?

Thanks


----------



## tabora

The hole spacing for Honda skids is 60mm = 2-3/8in.


----------



## ohanyan1

I just took delivery of a new HSS1332 and had a chance to use it on 8 inches of fresh snow this morning. I have a new, flat concrete drive and the initial use was a disaster. The machine bucked and pulled hard left and right. I checked the adjustment of the rear housing skids and they were perfect in my garage on a flat surface. Scraper bar had a good 1/8 inch all the way across. It was also leaving some nasty scrapes on my new driveway where the skids were contacting the concrete.

Messed with it a little and made some adjustments and no beans. It was still horrible. So, I did some research on this forum and found that even on the tracked models, the poly skid shoes are a requirement for certain surfaces.

I went back to my dealer and he had the Honda Resin shoe kit in stock. Went back and put them on, adjusted the rear shoes all the way up so they don’t contact at all and it was incredible. The machine was smooth, tracked straight and no bucking.

I think the rear shoes may work well on gravel or maybe even asphalt but not so much on a brushed concrete surface. If you are having this issue, try the poly shoes on the side of the housing and adjust the rears up so they dont contact. I dont know the what the reasoning is for the rear steel shoes on the tracked models but they dont work for me. There must be a reason Honda sells them in this configuration but I dont know what that is.


----------



## dadnjesse

I think most people just take the rear ones off. I don't know why Honda doesn't put them on the front to start with.


----------



## Oneacer

All my blowers have side skids, with most now with the Poly Wheel Skids, as they are fantastic, and I have never had any "ride up" in the snow.

You never want the side frame, or the augers themselves, scraping the surface.

I am sure Honda realized this was happening from there lack of using them, as in like all other manufacturers have the side bucket skids for like forever, as it just plan works.


----------



## penna stogey

That Honda looks like a Sherman Tank!!! Awesome!


----------



## TD-Max

These look really nice. I just used the blower that I set Ma up with a few years back and found that the sides of the housing were wearing rapidly. 3 of 4 nuts still intact. 4th one worn in pretty deep, but may be salvageable. Will have to see. My brother runs the machine and sets it in the deep scrape position. I dropped the cutting edge and teh shoes to keep it off the housing and suggested using the center pedal position. I think we'll try a pair of these.


----------

